# Chi-stuffy, runny nose. HELP



## chihuahualover79 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi, 

I need advice- ASAP. My 12 year old Chihuahua, Tequila, has had an
'on and off' stuffy nose and mucus issue for 4 years. Sometimes it will go away for months at a time. She has been seen by the vet several times and had a chest x-ray, blood test, and general exam. Her energy level has been fine, eating habits good, but within the last week her stuffy, mucus filled nose has gotten much worse and I don't know what to do. It has kept her up for the last few nights and now she is really tired during the day. (her eating habits are still fine though)

Sometimes she sneezes and a white or sometimes yellowish mucus comes out. Both nostrils are affected, it causes her to reverse sneeze, and lately little bubbles and a little clear fluid comes out of her nostrils. 

I have seen other questions on the internet with chihuahuas having the same symptoms, but never a result. I need to know what happened with these dogs. I am getting very concerned. We are going to the vet tomorrow morning, but I am assuming that, as usual, it will be a mystery. I do have a great vet, but he says that nasal congestion is not normal and that dogs don't get stuffy noses with allergies like humans do. I am reluctant to anesthetize her and have an x-ray done and a nose scope because of her age and small size. It seems too risky. Plus, if it is something horrible like cancer, there is nothing they can really do anyway. 

Has anyone had experience with this? What can I do? I can't stand to see her suffer! 

Thank you!
Sara :confused


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No, that is not normal. I would do the anesthesia (very safe now) and have them scope her nose and do an x-ray of her sinuses and also her chest. Something is not right. I think she needs a complete work up and I wouldn't let the scare of anesthesia stop me. She needs a diagnosis and then treatment. Poor thing!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw poor girl. I would definitely go with your vets suggestion and have a scope and xrays because what you describe that is not normal. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## chihuahualover79 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, I took her in to the Vet this morning and he gave me anti-inflammatory meds and an antibiotic. She was up almost all night last night because every time she would rest her head to go to sleep she couldn't breath out of her nose and would sneeze or cough. It was sad to see her that way. So, the vet actually did not recommend a nose scope and ct scan because it is somewhat risky and you often don't find the cause anyway. Even if you did and it was something bad (like a tumor) there is really nothing they could do practically. He said it is possible it is allergic rhinitis but there are many things it could be. He said it is not typical of cancer to go so long (4 years) and also be intermittent. (It is not ruled out though)

So, they took a blood test and all her vitals are okay and both nostrils are clear- of course it was 90% better at the vets office. 

This is really hard. I hate to see her suffer and wish there was something I could do. I hope this goes away. ugh! my poor girl! 

Also, my Grandfather is not doing well either, so I am supposed to leave Tuesday to visit him, but I don't think I can leave her like this. My husband are going to drive halfway across the country to see him and bring her....(did not have a flight on a dog friendly plane) 

So this is crazy but I have two sick people that I love and I need to be with them both. 

Anyway, thanks for your responses and if anyone has experience with similar things and found some sort of resolution, the info would be greatly appreciated.

Sara


----------



## chihuahualover79 (Aug 5, 2010)

yeesh- the blood test came back with WBC's at 25,000. So there is an infection. Hopefully the medicine clears it up, or it's back for more examining. Wish me luck.


----------

